# The last of the seed spilled on the floor! Typical!



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I dont think my local parrot shop/breeder place delivers and i don't think I can get there tomorrow. The last of the African grey and parrotlets seeds were spilled on the floor when the bags split! I can get some thursday when I go shopping but I havnt anything to feed either of them tomorrow and havnt even any fruit/veg in the house till I go shopping. 
Has this happened to any of you? I'm going to have to try and get there somehow!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

You could make them some pasta, mashed potato, rice, scrambled egg, sugar-free cereal, the odd chip, or even offer some dandelion, if your really stuck.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

I agree with zoo-man. Although I haven't really been in that situation, there are safe foods that could be fed for a day or two until appropriate bird foods can e purchased. 

Just google the species and diet so for example - safe African Greg foods.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks. I havnt any of that stuff in. I might have frozen white rice. My cookers bust ATM though and in the microwave it kinda comes out hard even if you keep adding water. Wouldmt have anything to go with it. maybe my rents got a spare boiled egg or two. Do you give yours boiled egg? How mich for a grey and a parrotlet and does it matter how hard it's boied or not? Thanks.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your life seems to be one disaster after another :whistling2:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Don't you have any of those things in your food cupboard? I thought everyone had a bit of dried pasta or rice!

You need to get off all those games consoles and get shopping.......:lol2:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Lol I only go shopping once a week and only get stuff when we run out. Dont really have pasta much or things like that. We mainly like spicy stuff and things that birds can't have


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Couldn't you salvage the seed or was your floor really messy? Lol personally I would have swept up as much as I could and just carefully monitored what was going in their dishes until I could get to a shop, dont you have a pets at home nearby or anything?


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Also I've always been told not to feed parrots potatoes apparently it gives them worms, not sure if this is true or not seeing as the person that told me that appears to tell porkies!


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks. The floor wasn't messy...but I didnt think to salvage it lol. I found two bags of what I needed in the wardrobe in the end luckily.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Sarah-Jayne said:


> Also I've always been told not to feed parrots potatoes apparently it gives them worms, not sure if this is true or not seeing as the person that told me that appears to tell porkies!


Lol, no it won't give them worms, although it's not great for them- and has to be cooked, of course. I've used bread, before now- fortunately my guys love bread- only for a day or so, though.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I did think it was odd I'm sure it says potatoes are ok in my parrot books lol said person told me a few things I thought weren't right though! Good I can go back to giving Sam a bit of sweet potato mash when we make it, she loves it


----------

